#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Материалы со страницы чань-буддийского монастыря Юньмэнь в wechat: yunmenzuting

## Еше Нинбо

*Необходимо продвигаться вглубь в одной школе*

(Из наставлений 13-го патриарха школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма досточтимого Фо Юаня)

Вчера был девятый лунный день. Сегодня 10 лунный день. Осталось ещё 10 дней и закончится период недельных усиленных медитаций. Быстро это или нет? Нужно встречать Новый год, поэтому мы не должны упускать это. Просветление сознания и постижение Сущности (природы Будды), то есть прозрение, неизвестно когда оно наступит. В какой день, в ходе горения какой по счёту благовонной палочки для медитации. Когда условия созреют, произойдёт просветление. Понимаете?
Вчера я рассказывал, что в монастыре Гаоминь настоятель старец Лай Го не разрешал заниматься посторонними делами во время сидения в зале медитации. Если ты медитируешь на начало слова (хуатоу), то медитируй на начало слова. Если же ты не медитируешь на начало слова, а начинаешь молиться Будде Амитабхе, то это будет скверно. Тогда он сказал бы тебе, что ты портишь зал медитации и заставил бы тебя мыть его, мыть три дня. Если ты сказал один раз имя Будды Амитабхи, помолился, то будешь 3 дня мыть зал медитации, чтобы он стал чистым. Какой в этом смысл? Это побуждают тебя продвигаться вглубь в одной школе. Если ты медитируешь в Чань и постигаешь Дао, то можешь использовать любой метод, но ты должен продвигаться вперёд в одной выбранной тобой школе.
Сегодня один человек там много и нудно рассказывал о том и о сём. Он говорил, что прочитал много сутр, что во всех сутрах рассказываются прекрасные методы, что хорошо произносить мантры и хорошо совершенствоваться в школах Дхармы. Но в какой буддийской школе совершенствоваться? Я говорю: «Этот кирпич хороший, тот кирпич тоже хороший. Все кирпичи хорошие, но если ты их все взвалишь на спину и побежишь? Если ты их взвалишь на себя и побежишь, они задавят тебя!» Также и в медитации в школе Чань. Ты можешь заниматься только в одной школе. Тот, кто варит рис, пусть специализируется в варке риса. Тот, кто варит овощи, пусть специализируется в варке овощей. Невозможно и варить рис и жарить овощи. Если сознание заботится о двух вещах одновременно, то эти дела будут сделаны плохо! Тот, кто молится Амитабхе, пусть специализируется в молении Амитабхе. Кто медитирует на начало слова (хуатоу), пусть специализируется на медитацию на начало слова. Не нужно менять тему. Ты только здесь немного освоился, овладел и снова начинаешь менять тему, бежишь в другое место заниматься другой практикой. Так не пойдёт. Это подобно тому, как мышь грызёт гроб. Когда она грызёт гроб, она грызёт его в одном месте. А если ты здесь укусишь, там укусишь, то пусть ты даже его всего искусаешь, но ты не сможешь его прогрызть насквозь. Как ты тогда выберешься из него? Если же угрызёшься за одно место в гробе, то его обязательно прогрызёшь, и мышь тогда выберется из него. Также и у нас в тренировке в медитации! Хорошенько тренируйтесь. Тот, кто медитирует на начало слова (хуатоу), всем сердцем медитируйте на начало слова. А тот, кто молится Будде Амитабхе, пусть всем сердцем молится Будде Амитабхе. Не занимайтесь посторонними делами.  Вспомните установочную фразу для медитации на начало слова. Медитируйте!

----------

Аше (07.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.10.2016), Кеин (04.10.2016), Шуньшунь (03.10.2016)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Замечательные слова!

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.10.2016)

----------


## Пако

> *Необходимо продвигаться вглубь в одной школе*
> 
> (Из наставлений 13-го патриарха школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма досточтимого Фо Юаня)
> 
> Вчера был девятый лунный день. Сегодня 10 лунный день. Осталось ещё 10 дней и закончится период недельных усиленных медитаций. Быстро это или нет? Нужно встречать Новый год


Автор, как бы, абсолютно уверен, что за 10 дней закончится период медитаций, а не автор.

----------

